# Tsunami RANT



## tree hopper (Mar 11, 2011)

Okay, I have a few strong feelings about this Tsunami shit going on so bear with me ha um or just dont read it. Feel free to give opinions, obviously. I am writing without going back and editing anything because I feel that's the only way it's raw and what my truth is in the moment. So here goes...

Tsunami thoughts; Nature is an anarchist
people are at war with each other- dropping bombs, massacring villages, shooting innocent people, raping, abusing, etc... without realizing (or maybe not giving a fuck) that all of that shit has an impact on people (whether innocent or not) and on the earth as well and instead of joining together/helping each other/helping strangers when these natural disasters occur- which natural disasters to me is like natures ultimate way of saying fuck you to mankind or provoking "war" with mankind--> for all the shit i mentioned above people are guilty of, not to mention corruption, destruction, violence, murder, bombs, missiles and the endless list of horrible shit people do to each other, that not only affects PEOPLE but the fucken EARTH. And YEAH i DO KNOW that there ARE alot of people out there that are environmentalists or people that live doing what they can to (even if its not much) respect not only nature but other people and even animals- but i'm not talking about them right now- i am one of them. Right now, i am just talking about the fucken irony in devastating natural disasters that occur and how it's fucked up how AFTER one occurs some time passes and you begin to see less and less coverage, and hear less about the casualties/victims of whatever disaster happened and as soon as it all starts to slowly fade away people seem to become detached again from the reality of what just happened and human compassion seems to dissipate in some so people go back to their "man-made" natural disasters (such as war) that are justitified because they are wearing a fucken uniform and "bend over" to those in charge who order them to kill- even people who are not considered "authority'- they do not unite and decide to change after the damage has been done- only during you see shreds of humanity, and sometimes even then (during a disaster) there are people who take advantage of what is taking place.
So where is the fucken hope? why try to live "free', or travel or squat or dumpster dive, or go to shows, and i'll say etc... because i know everyone knows that list can go on and on, but why not just say fuck it and turn into one of them? Why the fuck not?....... BECAUSE living free and really living free, the way I assume you know what i mean by saying that..... it's all we fucken have. So help a stranger, cos' i know one has helped you, help an animal cos' they need you and don't have a voice, and keep livin' free and out loud, the best way you know how to (and obviously by what YOUR definition of free is) and please note: i am not putting everyone into one general "shit people of this world" category, just voicing my opinions on those that are and the irony they portray that pisses me off during situations like this.
and since this is a "rant" and not really anything im pre-thinking about before writing it, sorry if it seems mixed up and all over the place. and if u actually took time to read this THaNks


----------



## Diagaro (Mar 11, 2011)

fuck you west coast I'm in arkansas! you cant touch me!!!


----------



## tree hopper (Mar 12, 2011)

haha. in that case im gunna hotair/solar power balloon it to arkansas & on the journey, build a temporary cloud city for rest armed with water balloons to drop at random, then use rainbows for slides to get the back down to earth, hopefully landing in a pot of gold, no fuck gold, a pot of sourpatch kids, cos', well they're awesome.:cheers:


----------



## Nelco (Mar 16, 2011)

Amen brother.


----------



## jaren (Mar 16, 2011)

That was a very good rant!! And I extremely agree. The great majority of this species has raped this planet so much over greed, that it has finaly had enough. Our mother earth sees were not going to change so its choosing to save every other living thing, by getting rid of this disease before we kill everything we can. Natural disasters have been get worse and more frequent. And even drastic wheather has become more bipolar. So this is what it had to come to..
Watching this world fall apart all around me me constantly makes me think, where I should be when it all comes crashing down. But as I see it nothing is as important as living completely free.

thanks for the great rant man! These things need to be said


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Mar 16, 2011)

I think people are sending the worlds third richest "nation" blankets and water just to ease their guilty minds, so they can feel at ease. The whole nuclear power fuck up could easily be avoided...but for greed.


----------



## tree hopper (Mar 16, 2011)

appreciate all the feedback and hearing what u all think as well. thanks guys:cheers:


----------



## trystero (Mar 17, 2011)

Christian Chick Thanks God For The Tragedies In Japan Video

not a rant but...


----------



## cranberrydavid (Mar 17, 2011)

My farm sits on the Cascadia subduction zone, 10 feet above sea level, a mile from the ocean, surrounded by "Tsunami Evacuation Route" signs. My turn's coming. When the big one comes I'll try to post pictures for y'all.


----------



## RideMoreTrains (Mar 17, 2011)

> That was a very good rant!! And I extremely agree. The great majority of this species has raped this planet so much over greed, that it has finaly had enough. Our mother earth sees were not going to change so its choosing to save every other living thing, by getting rid of this disease before we kill everything we can. Natural disasters have been get worse and more frequent. And even drastic wheather has become more bipolar. So this is what it had to come to..



saying that 'mother nature' is punishing us for how we treat the environment and each other is worse than Christians saying natural disasters happen because God is punishing us for not believing. shut the hell up with the fanatical nonsense already. drastic fluctuations in weather have been around prior to human history. at one point most of the earth was covered in ice sheets. there have been 5 major extinctions in history. what was mother nature punishing the dinosaurs for? natural disasters have been an occurrence since forever. there was an earth quake in turkey that killed 250,000 in the year 526 and humans are still here. what you are saying is absolutely fucking stupid. 'mother nature' nor god is punishing anyone. there is just a constant media these days and more infrastructure with more people now so these natural disasters are worse than ever, but they have always happened. open up a god damn science book for 5 minutes please.


----------



## Missy (Mar 17, 2011)

RideMoreTrains said:


> saying that 'mother nature' is punishing us for how we treat the environment and each other is worse than Christians saying natural disasters happen because God is punishing us for not believing. shut the hell up with the fanatical nonsense already. drastic fluctuations in weather have been around prior to human history. at one point most of the earth was covered in ice sheets. there have been 5 major extinctions in history. what was mother nature punishing the dinosaurs for? natural disasters have been an occurrence since forever. there was an earth quake in turkey that killed 250,000 in the year 526 and humans are still here. what you are saying is absolutely fucking stupid. 'mother nature' nor god is punishing anyone. there is just a constant media these days and more infrastructure with more people now so these natural disasters are worse than ever, but they have always happened. open up a god damn science book for 5 minutes please.


 
Well said!


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Mar 17, 2011)

There is actually a VERY strong anti Nuclear movement in Japan.
And yes this planets weather, geography,, life forms do change over time.
But over a VERY VERY long time.
We are speeding things up and must take responsibility as a species for the damage that we are doing.
Fossil fuels, HAARP, industrial agriculture, GMO'S war, rape , abuse , where does it end ?

So sometimes I despair but I know there must be hope and I dedicate my life
to activism and positive change.
But ultimately as a species if we don't change and don't stop screwing the planet and each other
we must ALL die, every one of us.
Sorry but I am at the point where humans are parasites,
I've gotten here after 30+ years of activism in the peace, social change/anarcho, etc etc movements.

So I just try to do my best and help others to be good humans too.


----------



## tree hopper (Mar 17, 2011)

opinions are opinions. if you are concrete in what YOU believe thats all that fucking matters


----------



## RideMoreTrains (Mar 17, 2011)

> And yes this planets weather, geography,, life forms do change over time.
> But over a VERY VERY long time.



This is not true. Climates can change rather rapidly (as quick as a few decades) and have in the past. Were able to know this through ice core records taken in places like Antarctica and Greenland. the Younger Dryas event took place approximately 12,000 year ago. the Earth's climate began to shift from a cold glacial world to a warmer interglacial state. Partway through this transition temperatures in the northern hemisphere suddenly returned to near glacial conditions. the end of Younger Dryas ended abruptly and temperatures in Greenland were believed to rise as much as 18f in one decade.
There are other examples of abrupt and rapid climate change through out history but Younger Dryas is the most prominent example. Look up things like carboniferous rain forest collapse that took place nearly 300 million years ago. Or the permian triassic extinction in which 95% of all species died off and became extinct and did not recover for almost 30 mil. years! the earths climate has been stable for the last 10000 years but stability in climate is usually followed by rapid change.
look i am not saying that humans can't be responsible for rapid changes in climate, BUT there is not enough proof to support this theory if you look at the climates history. so to sit here and say that mother earth is punishing us is absurd. i think you guys just hate people so blaming it on people is your easiest scape goat.


----------



## jaren (Mar 17, 2011)

Linda/Ziggy said:


> There is actually a VERY strong anti Nuclear movement in Japan.
> And yes this planets weather, geography,, life forms do change over time.
> But over a VERY VERY long time.
> We are speeding things up and must take responsibility as a species for the damage that we are doing.
> ...



Yes! What I said above might have been optimistic on my part. I did not mean to offend anyone by my post. For quite a while I have been watching this species consume this planet, and knowing that we will kill it, and every other living thing, bothers me quite a bit. And now seeing everything that happening all over makes me quite glad. Now there is a chance that we will all die, before we consume this planet too. My beliefs have nothing to do with god. Its just what I see happening. And its the only reasonable solution I can see..


----------



## Cardboard (Mar 17, 2011)

I think its funny these things are referred to as natural disasters. its just natural, we define the disaster. so, maybe 10k people die from this, out of the 8 billion or so on the planet, just another drop in the ocean. natural, sure, but disaster, hardly.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Mar 17, 2011)

?????????????????????????


----------



## Missy (Mar 17, 2011)

Cardboard said:


> I think its funny these things are referred to as natural disasters. its just natural, we define the disaster. so, maybe 10k people die from this, out of the 8 billion or so on the planet, just another drop in the ocean. natural, sure, but disaster, hardly.


 
That's just semantics.

It seems like to me that you are down playing this when you say things like "so, maybe 10k people die from this, out of the 8 billion or so on the planet, just another drop in the ocean" I doubt you would say that if it was your loved one that died.


----------



## CXR1037 (Mar 17, 2011)

RideMoreTrains confirmed for only logical poster in this thread.


----------



## wizehop (Mar 18, 2011)

Ya I'm with Ridemore trains on this. Shit has been happening since the begging of time, its just now we have things like the media that can record it so everyone knows. I'm in India right now and if it wasn't for facebook Id have no clue anything even happened at all. There aren't anymore natural disasters happening now then ever before.
There are something like 10'000 earthquakes every single year (not all massive of course) it just so happens that a few recently happened near populated areas. Tectonic plates have been moving since god knows when. I got expelled from high school but I made it to that class at least. It has nothing to do with 2012 or peoples greed or war. 
-fun fact: the earthquake that caused the tsunami in Japan actual made our day shorter by something like a second...apparently earthquakes cause shifts in the earths weight distribution and therefore affect the earths rotation...still causes by shifting tectonic plates not people.

Did a natural disaster wipe out the Dinosaurs because the t-rexs where fighting with platypuses because they were eating all the leafs off the trees that the t-rex's liked to chill under..doubt it, and yes that was a stupid fucking example.

In regard to this greed thing: the whole world is built on greed. The whole fact cities states even began was because some dude wanted to control and own others for his own gain(really fucking short version). they grew into countries as greedy people banned together for economic reasons. Its a waist of time to be pissed off at the world for the way it is, its always been this way...the sooner you accept these realities, the sooner you can be "free".

By living free your living your life the way you want. Who gives a fuck if there are "bad" or "greedy" people out there. Who gives a fuck if the world is going to hell in a hand basket...live free, do what you want, we all die in the end anyhow so there really isn't anything else to do.

At the end of the day human beings are just animals and as much as we think we are a higher species were not. We do all the same things as any animal. we want to survive, we search out comfort, spread our seed, we want to eat, fuck, sleep,...so what if we invented airplanes..were still the same fucking creatures we have always been.

If you want to change the world then you have to stop complaining and be prepared to do what it takes to get shit done..and that means becoming the people you hate. All those "bad" people get it and thats why they have the power. Although to be honest if you ever think you can create peace on earth you might AS WELL SHOOT YOURSELF IN THE HEAD NOW.

If your pissed at the world you need to look within, chances are you have a battle with yourself. All these anarchy kids going out waisting there time being mad at Macdonald's have issues with themselves, They just manifest it on other things.

LIVE YOUR LIFE THE WAY YOU WANT AND BE HAPPY WITH IT. If you want to challenge capitalism, go for it and be happy with the struggle. If you want to live on the rails off the grid, do it and be fucking happy. If your a fucking depression case that hates everyone, go for it and be fucking happy that your the way you really want to be. Who gives a rats ass what anyone else is doing.

The sooner you accept yourself for what you really are the sooner you'll be free and content..then you can focus your strength on the real issues like PEOPLE WHO RIDE THEIR FUCKING BIKES on the SIDEWALK...its a sideWALK, not a fucking [email protected]#$ they need to be fucking murdered. Each and every one..fucking cyclists think they own the god damn world!..fucking bike in front of traffic..bike in front of pedestrians..JESUS FUCKING CHRIST......I have a dream and it starts with rage.....If anyone is causing earthquakes its those motherfuckers...I hope a few of those sidewalk riding fucktards got swallowed by that fucking tsunami....


----------



## wizehop (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh dude..I got your postcard too..mailing it soon


----------



## Cardboard (Mar 18, 2011)

wizehop said:


> If your a fucking depression case that hates everyone, go for it and be fucking happy that your the way you really want to be.


 
hahahah... this is great^^^


----------

